

A Startup That Could Actually Change The American Education System - 2arrs2ells
http://www.businessinsider.com/clever-y-combinator-student-information-systems-2012-8

======
2arrs2ells
Clever is YC S12, and we're hiring:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4450796>

